# Monitor flackert



## port29 (25. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit fast 2 Wochen irgendwie ein Problem mit meinem Monitor. Ab und zu flackert er etwas. Ich habe davon mal ein Video aufgenommen.

http://rootix.de/CIMG2901.AVI

Kurz zur Erklärung: Ich habe an meiner GF 7900GT 512MB Karte zwei Monitore angeschlossen. Der Monitor flackert ab und zu, wenn der Rechner einfach so da steht. (Einfach so ist gut gesagt: Die Kiste ist ein Arbeitstier und hat dementsprechend auch viele Anwendungen um Hintergrund laufen, auf die ich nicht verzichten möchte)

Als ich einmal eine Datei löschen wollte, flackerte der Monitor. Als ich das löschen abgebrochen hatte und nochmal auf entf. gedrückt habe, wiederholte es sich. Deshalb hatte ich eine Chance das ganze aufzunehmen. Nach einem Reboot des Rechners flackerte der Monitor nicht mehr beim löschen. Dafür aber so zwischendurch irgendwann.

Hat von euch jemand eine Ahnung, was das sein kann und wie ich es beheben kann?


----------



## fluessig (26. November 2007)

Da die Löschbestätigung auf dem "Flackermonitor" angezeigt wird, ist anzunehmen, dass dieser der primäre Monitor ist. Ich könnte mir denken, dass es ein reines Treiberproblem ist und wenn nicht durch ein Update durch eine andere Einstellung entstanden ist. 

Probier mal den linken Monitor als primären Monitor zu definieren und schau ob es dann auch noch zum flackern kommt. 

Ich würde ein wenig rumspielen, bis du ein absolut reproduzierbares Verhalten hast. Also schaun, was passiert wenn Anwendungen auf dem andren Monitor Ereignisse auftreten lassen oder einfach mal Fenster hin- und herschieben. Schau nochmal nach, ob die Treiber für den Monitor noch richtig sind wie zu dem Zeitpunkt bevor das Flackern auftrat.

Hast du ein Tool für virtuelle Desktops installiert?


----------



## port29 (27. November 2007)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Da die Löschbestätigung auf dem "Flackermonitor" angezeigt wird, ist anzunehmen, dass dieser der primäre Monitor ist. Ich könnte mir denken, dass es ein reines Treiberproblem ist und wenn nicht durch ein Update durch eine andere Einstellung entstanden ist.
> 
> Probier mal den linken Monitor als primären Monitor zu definieren und schau ob es dann auch noch zum flackern kommt.



Also der Linke Monitor ist der primäre. Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso die löschen Meldung auf einmal auf dem anderen aufgetaucht ist. Normalerweise taucht die Meldung immer auf dem Monitor auf, auf dem der größte Teil des Fensters zu sehen ist. Aber ich kann evtl. mal etwas zu der ganzen Geschichte sagen: Vor ca. 8 Monaten wollte ich Vista ausprobieren. Etwa ein halbes Jahr lang lief auf dem Rechner Vista - irgendwie mit ganz komischen Effekten, was auch die Graphik angeht. Früher war es bei mir so, dass bei einem Reboot des Rechners beide Monitore sofort ein Bild (Graka Infos, Bios Daten, etc.) angezeigt haben. Auf einmal war das nicht mehr, nur noch der linke Monitor zeigte die Infos an. Dann hatte ich das Problem, dass ich - wieder auf dem betroffenen Bildschirm die Auflösung nicht höher als 1024x786 setzen konnte. Windows hat es nicht zugelassen. Irgendwann hatte ich die Nase von Vista voll und habe dann in einer freien Minute wieder XP auf dem Rechner installiert. Und eigentlich lief auch alles, nur habe ich eben vor kurzer Zeit eben dieses Problem mit dem Flackern festgestellt. 



fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde ein wenig rumspielen, bis du ein absolut reproduzierbares Verhalten hast. Also schaun, was passiert wenn Anwendungen auf dem andren Monitor Ereignisse auftreten lassen oder einfach mal Fenster hin- und herschieben. Schau nochmal nach, ob die Treiber für den Monitor noch richtig sind wie zu dem Zeitpunkt bevor das Flackern auftrat.



Mir ist eine Sache aufgefallen. In den "Eigenschaften von Anzeige" wird der linke Monitor  mit der richtigen Bezeichnung ausgewiesen. Der rechte wird dort einfach nur als Plug & Play Monitor angezeigt. Beide Monitore sind per DVI mit der GraKa verbunden. Ich habe auch schonmal die Ports getauscht, brachte aber leider nichts. 



fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Hast du ein Tool für virtuelle Desktops installiert?



das einzige Tool,dass etwas mit der Graphik macht, ist Ultramon. Ich hatte es jedoch auch schonmal geschlossen. Das Flackern blieb aber. 

Ich habe aber irgendwie so das Gefühl, dass das Flackern erst dann Anfängt, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher komplett voll ist. Jetzt flackert der Monitor nur ab und zu, ich schaue in den Taskmanager und sehe, dass nur noch knapp 400MB Ram frei sind


----------



## fluessig (27. November 2007)

Hast du versucht den rechten Monitor mit dem korrekten Treiber zu versehen?


----------



## port29 (27. November 2007)

Ja, habe ich eben gerade gemacht. Wenn man das ganze überhaupt als Treiber bezeichnen könnte, was der Hersteller auf der Seite zum DL anbietet. Im großen und ganzen setzt der Treiber nur den Namen des Monitors, das wars. 

Hat dementsprechend auch nicht wirklich viel gebracht.


----------



## schiller62000 (7. April 2008)

hallo...
ich weiß das ich zu spät bin...
hab genau das gleiche problem mit dem monitor und würde jetzt gerne wissen was für einstellungen oder so was gebracht haben ...habt ihr es hinbekommen ?
gruß und danke


----------



## port29 (7. April 2008)

Hi,

ich bin mal ganz ehrlich, ich weiß es nicht. Der Fehler ist genauso verschwunden, wie er aufgetaucht ist. Ich habe bewusst nichts geändert. Aber was ich etwas später festgestellt habe, war dass meine Grafikkarte etwas wärmer war, als normal. Der Kühler der Graka war etwas verstaubt.


----------



## schiller62000 (7. April 2008)

ok...trotzdem danke...
ach ja...hab einen neuen rechner...der sollte wohl noch nicht staubig sein....hoffe ich g* 
werde es auch mal weiter beobachten


----------



## port29 (7. April 2008)

Welches Windows ist es denn bei dir?


----------



## schiller62000 (7. April 2008)

hab xp . vom neuen viesta hab ich noch nichts gutes gehört


----------



## Maik (7. April 2008)

Hi schiller62000, und herzlich Willkommen im Forum 

Als neues Forumsmitglied möchte ich dich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass in unserem Forum großer Wert auf die Einhaltung der Groß- und Kleinschreibung gelegt wird.

Nachlesen kannst du dies in der Netiquette (Nr.15).


----------



## port29 (7. April 2008)

Und seit wann tritt der Fehler bei dir auf und wann? 

Naja, ich nutze nun bereits seit 2,5 Monaten Vista 64 Bit. Mein System war mir dann irgendwann mal zu lahm. Hab mir dann einen neuen Rechner geholt. Hab momentan nen Core2Duo mit 2,2 GHz drinn (wird durch den Q9450 ersetzt, sobald er verfügbar ist) und 8GB RAM. Unter den Bedingungen läuft die Kiste eigentlich ganz gut. So hat Vista genug Freiraum um sich auszutoben.


----------



## schiller62000 (7. April 2008)

Das Problem ist bei mir schon seit 3 monaten . Aber langsam wird es zu doll...
ja . Hab auch gehört das Vista viel Platz braucht . Das bremmst aber auch etwas den rechner......Oder nicht


----------



## NetteMann (9. April 2008)

... Flacker = Bildwiederholung = Hertzzahl = Fehlerursache 

So und nu stell die Gleichung um und du erhälst die Lösung. So schwer? Nix mit Treiber etc


----------



## fluessig (9. April 2008)

Hallo NetteMann,

hast du das Video des Threadstarters gesehen? Wenn schiller62000 genau das gleiche Problem hat, dann hat das nichts mit der Hertzzahl zu tun.


----------



## NetteMann (9. April 2008)

Ja habe ich und unglaublich ich hatte das gleiche prob. Bissel an der Hz Zahgl gedreht und siehe da wech war es.


----------



## fluessig (9. April 2008)

Aha. Wäre ja super wenn das Problem so einfach weggeht - an meinem Rechner hatte ich das Problem noch nicht, aber ich werd es mir merken.


----------



## schiller62000 (9. April 2008)

also im moment läuft er wieder bestens....hab ihn mal etwas geschüttelt. muß am monitor liegen...vieleicht ein wackelkontackt oder so...


----------

